# Core Temp released



## stasio (Apr 26, 2010)

*Core Temp 0.99.6*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

- Add: Support for new and upcoming Intel and AMD processors.
- Add: Better recognition of AMD dual/tri core unlocked CPUs.
- Add: Optional 24 hour display on G15 LCD.

- Fix: Platform field blank for newer AMD CPUs.
- Fix: Some K8 CPUs were unknown or recognized incorrectly.
- Fix: Overheat protection "Activate at specified temperature" problems were fixed.
- Fix: Overheat detection does not show a Balloon Tip when user specified temperature value is set.
- Fix: Temperature displays a negative value when core temperature reaches over TjMax (Intel).
- Fix: Intel W3500 series Xeons recognized with Core i7 model numbers (ie W3520 shown as Xeon 920)
- Fix: In certain cases Core 2 Duo T5500 was recognized as a T5450.
- Fix: G15 LCD display is no longer always-on-top after coming out of sleep or hibernation.
- Fix: G15 won't display 0.0000v in case VID readings are not supported by the CPU.
- Fix: In some cases, at Windows startup systemtray icons would not appear.

- Change: Windows XP SP2 or higher is now required.
- Change: Completely new processor frequency detection algorithm. (for Core 2 generation and newer only)
- Change: Remove "APICID" from main window as it has very little use.

*(The upcoming version should fix frequency detection)


----------



## stasio (May 8, 2010)

*Version 0.99.6.1 *- 8th May, 2010

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

- Add: Support for new and upcoming Intel and AMD processors.
- Add: Better recognition of AMD dual/tri core unlocked CPUs.
- Add: Optional 24 hour display on G15 LCD.
- Known issues: Intel processor speed detection displays extremely high numbers.


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

this is good
my 1055t is not to be trusted


----------



## stasio (May 11, 2010)

*Core Temp 0.99.6.2 beta*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32Beta2.rar
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64Beta2.rar

-Fix frequencies , including Turbo mode


----------



## stasio (Jun 8, 2010)

*Core Temp 0.99.6.4*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32Beta2.rar
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64Beta2.rar

-improved the on the fly FSB detection algorithm


----------



## stasio (Jun 10, 2010)

*Core Temp 0.99.6.7*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32Beta2.rar
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64Beta2.rar

-fix low frequency reading on launch
-added support for the SLFM bit


----------



## stasio (Aug 1, 2010)

*Core Temp 0.99.7.7*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/Core-Temp-setup.exe

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

- New: Core Temp FAQ is now available online, see About Core Temp dialog.
- New: System tray icons for CPU speed and CPU load - see System Tray setup under Options.
- New: Support for the latest mobile AMD processors.

- Fix: Multiple "Fail" messages when the computer exits sleep or plugged into/unplugged from power (laptops).
- Fix: Several mobile Intel processor recognition issues.
- Fix: When disabling Windows 7 Taskbar feature with Cycle mode, icons still continue to cycle.
- Fix: Windows 7 Taskbar settings UI bug.

- Update: "Start with Windows" function in Vista and 7 now works on a per-user basis.
- Update: Change the time and date layout of the log file name to YYYY-MM-DD HH-MM-SS.
- Update: All of the readings logged are now numeric only.
- Update: In single instance mode, the previous instance will be brought to the screen.

- Known issue: Core Temp may stop responding for a period of time or completely lockup on some systems when switching between power supplies (wall/battery) or exiting sleep/hibernation mode.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 1, 2010)

nice keep as on update , thanx a lot


----------



## stasio (Sep 10, 2010)

*Core Temp 0.99.8.1 Beta*-32-bit

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32Beta.rar


----------



## stasio (Aug 19, 2011)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC1*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

- New: Multilingual interface. Core Temp now natively supports adding non-English languages.
- New: Plugin system - 3rd party developers can now create plugins and extensions for Core Temp, both native code and .Net is supported, please see this for more information.
- New: Added support for Intel Pentium and AMD K5 and newer processors. (detection only, Temperature by Acpi Thermalzones)
- New: Added support for VIA processors. (C3 - detection only, Temperature by Acpi Thermalzones)
- New: Intel Sandy Bridge and AMD Fusion (Brazos, Llano) support.
- New: Max TDP detection on supporting processors.
- New: Power consumption on Intel's Nehalem and newer processors.

- Fix: All of the user reported bugs and many more unreported problems.

- Update: Optimized the startup code, Core Temp should now launch 2 to 4 times faster.
- Update: Optimized many other aspects of the code, Core Temp should now consume much less CPU time than before.
- Update: Restored support for older OS: Windows XP is now fully supported, Windows 2000 requires security updates KB935839, KB835732 and GDI+. In some cases hotfix KB816542 may be needed as well.


----------



## stasio (Sep 7, 2011)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC2*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

- Fix: Temperature spikes to TjMax on Sandy Bridge CPUs.
- Fix: Settings not saved properly bug.

- Change: Changed frequency detection back to the original for Intel processors.
- Change: Removed power consumption feature on older CPUs (only supported by Sandy Bridge now).

- Known issues: Occasionally wrong FSB detection (Workaround: Press F5 in Core Temp).
- Known issues: Recognition of Atom E600 series.


----------



## stasio (Jan 31, 2012)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC3*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

Version 1.0 RC3 - 25th January, 2012

*** Core Temp Monitor is now available, an Android app to monitor your machines from anywhere in the world! More information can be found here.

- New: Multilingual interface. Core Temp now natively supports adding non-English languages.
- New: Plugin system - 3rd party developers can now create plugins and extensions for Core Temp, both native code and .Net is supported, please see this for more information.
- New: Added support for Intel Pentium and AMD K5 and newer processors. (detection only, Temperature by Acpi Thermalzones)
- New: Added support for VIA processors. (C3 - detection only, Temperature by Acpi Thermalzones)
- New: Intel Sandy Bridge (SB & SB-E) and AMD Bulldozer and Fusion (Brazos, Llano) support.
- New: Max TDP detection on supporting processors.
- New: Power consumption on Intel's Sandy Bridge (SB & SB-E) processors.

- Fix: All of the user reported bugs and many more unreported problems.

- Update: Optimized the startup code, Core Temp should now launch 2 to 4 times faster.
- Update: Optimized many other aspects of the code, Core Temp should now consume much less CPU time than before.
- Update: Restored support for older OS: Windows XP is now fully supported, Windows 2000 requires security updates KB935839, KB835732 and GDI+. In some cases hotfix KB816542 may be needed as well.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2012)

stasio said:


> *Core Temp 1.0 RC3*
> 
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip
> ...



I keep getting a error when I click on the links, is their site down?


EDIT: grats on your 300th post


----------



## stasio (Jan 31, 2012)

Links is OK for me.
Go here:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2012)

stasio said:


> Links is OK for me.
> Go here:
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/



That one worked for me  Thanks!


----------



## stasio (Oct 17, 2012)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC4*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

All downloads:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

- New: Multilingual interface. Core Temp now natively supports adding non-English languages.
- New: Plugin system - 3rd party developers can now create plugins and extensions for Core Temp, both native code and .Net is supported, please see this for more information.
- New: Added support for Intel Pentium and AMD K5 and newer processors. (detection only, Temperature by Acpi Thermalzones)
- New: Added support for VIA processors. (C3 - detection only, Temperature by Acpi Thermalzones)
- New: Intel Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, AMD Bulldozer, Piledriver and Fusion (Trinity, Llano, Brazos) support.
- New: Max TDP detection on supporting processors.
- New: Active power consumption on Intel's Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge processors.
- Fix: All of the user reported bugs and many more unreported problems.
- Update: Optimized the startup code, Core Temp should now launch 2 to 4 times faster.
- Update: Optimized many other aspects of the code, Core Temp should now consume much less CPU time than before.
- Update: Restored support for older OS: Windows XP is now fully supported, Windows 2000 requires security updates KB935839, KB835732 and GDI+. In some cases hotfix KB816542 may be needed as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2012)

It would be nice to see CoreTemp support the Intel Atom processor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> It would be nice to see CoreTemp support the Intel Atom processor!!!!!!!!!!!!



It works here, what Atom do you have


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> It works here, what Atom do you have



I think it is the N520 on a Zotac motherboard. Actually I think the last time I tried Core Temp was on a N310 Atom in a Asus board. Read really odd temps. Something like -1C 

Will give it a shot on the Zotac N520 board. 

Thanks for the heads up Derek!


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I think it is the N520 on a Zotac motherboard. Actually I think the last time I tried Core Temp was on a N310 Atom in a Asus board. Read really odd temps. Something like -1C
> 
> Will give it a shot on the Zotac N520 board.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Derek!



You're welcome & good luck


----------



## stasio (Feb 28, 2013)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC5*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp32.zip
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/CoreTemp64.zip

All downloads:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## stasio (Oct 11, 2013)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC6*

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## stasio (May 6, 2014)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC7 Beta*

http://www.mediafire.com/download/arrz0nzuf3n2mmq/CoreTemp08.rar


----------



## stasio (Jan 20, 2016)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC8 Beta*

https://www.mediafire.com/?dk6emer9pw6jy2r


----------



## stasio (Feb 20, 2016)

*Core Temp 1.0 RC8 *

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 20, 2016)

Hm, why is official CoreTemp page not being updated anymore? It's still in 2013 with RC6 release...


----------



## stasio (Feb 20, 2016)

Ask developer.....

btw,
it's updated:
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Edit:
- New: Added support for all current Intel and AMD processors.
- Fix: System lock up/crash in Windows 8/10.
- Fix: BSOD on AMD Trinity and Richland APUs.
- Fix: Temperature on Trinity/Richland APUs.
- Fix: Incorrect bus frequency in Windows 8/10.
- Fix: Corrected VID for newer AMD processors.
- Fix: Corrected detection of certain Xeon processors.
- Fix: Multiple other bugs corrected.


----------



## stasio (Feb 26, 2016)

Core Temp 1.0 RC8

https://www.mediafire.com/?r6s45yxm3ape9tx

- x64
- updated 23.02.2016


----------



## Drone (Feb 26, 2016)

finally a version that didn't bsod


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe it's not BSOD-ing, but the app is crashing like mad. It starts up and crashes straight away.


----------



## stasio (Mar 7, 2016)

Core Temp 1.0 RC8

https://www.mediafire.com/?j72gsah1g0iu02y

-x64
-updated 28.02.2016


----------



## heky (Mar 8, 2016)

stasio said:


> Core Temp 1.0 RC8
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?j72gsah1g0iu02y
> 
> ...


Nope...still crashes under Windows 10 Pro x64...right after opening...


----------



## stasio (Mar 9, 2016)

Windows 10 Pro x64......works well.


----------



## heky (Mar 9, 2016)

Hm...interesting...any ideas what could be the reason for crashing? Am using an Asrock x99 board and the 5820k. 

Oh and I have no such problems with programs like RealTemp, Hwmonitor, etc.

Thanks


----------



## stasio (Jun 5, 2016)

Core Temp 1.0 RC9

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Version 1.0 RC9 - 4th June, 2016

- New: Added support for AMD Kabini, Mullins, Carrizo, Kaveri and Godavari APUs.
- New: Added support for Haswell-EP CPUs.

- Fix: Update notification popup now identifies it as being Core Temp.
- Fix: Core Temp crash on update check.
- Fix: Core Temp window invisible due to being out of desktop bounds.
- Fix: Haswell Crystal Well frequency and TDP were missing.
- Fix: AMD Kaveri/Godavari CPUs were stuck at 16C/61F.
- Fix: Incorrect VID reported for newer AMD FX processors.
- Fix: AMD Trinity temperature was reported too high.
- Fix: When 'Display distance to TjMax' option is enabled, no indication string appears on AMD CPUs.
- Tip: Enabling the option above will result in the same temperature readings as in AMD Overdrive.


----------



## stasio (Jul 3, 2016)

Core Temp 1.1

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

- New: Digital Signature is now ALCPU.
- New: Support for Intel Broadwell-EP.
- New: Overheat protection can now execute files with arguments. Use : (colon) to separate executable path from its arguments.

- Fix: Corrected frequency detection on some AMD APUs.

- Update: Notification Area icon tooltips will display all of the available core temperatures in "Highest temperature" modes


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2016)

What's the difference between core temp and real temp which I use?
Besides that core temp supports AMD cpu's.


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm yet to see any version of this program that works


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)

Drone said:


> I'm yet to see any version of this program that works



Lol 

Realtemp works fine for me.
For the core temps at least.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 4, 2016)

Been using the portable version of this for the longest time.no adware


----------



## stasio (Aug 14, 2016)

Core Temp 1.2

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
- Fix: Recognition for some Xeon processors.
- Fix: Driver load failure on Windows 7 and Vista.

- Known issues: Some systems running Windows 10 Anniversary may still have driver load failure.


----------



## stasio (Sep 11, 2016)

Core Temp 1.3

www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

- New: Support for Xeon D processors.

- Fix: K8 generation of AMD CPUs displayed "Distance to TjMax" text when it was not actually doing that.
- Fix: Recognition for Xeon W3670, W3680 processors.

- Known issues: Some systems running Windows 10 Anniversary may still have driver load failure.


----------



## stasio (Oct 12, 2016)

*Core Temp 1.4.1
*
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

- New: Power measurements for IA Cores, GT (Graphics core), Uncore and DRAM for Intel Sandy Bridge, Silvermont and newer processors.

- Fix: Version 1.4 crashing on Intel processors without Hyperthreading.
- Fix: Correct TjMax for Silvermont (22nm Atom based) and newer processors.
- Fix: Dual and quad core VIA CPU support. Corrected VID detection for newer Nano processors and added support for 28nm CPUs.
- Fix: Crash when logging is enabled on machines with 20+ cores.
- Fix: AMD Carrizo temperature detection.
- Fix: Corrected Xeon D codename to Broadwell-DE.

- Known issues: Some systems running Windows 10 Anniversary may still have driver load failure.


----------



## stasio (Nov 20, 2016)

*Core Temp* *1.5
*
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

- New: Support for Intel Kaby Lake, Apollo Lake and Avoton processors.

- Fix: Incorrect multiplier on 45nm and early 32nm Core series processors.
- Fix: Sometimes power consumption doesn't work on supported processors.
- Fix: In cases where both IA and GT power figures are N/A, Uncore displays the same value as Package.
- Fix: Incorrect VID on Intel processors.
- Fix: Inaccurate TjMax on Silvermont based (22nm Atom) processors.
- Fix: Incorrect VID on AMD Trinity and newer processors.
- Fix: Corrected Lynnfield recognition of i5 760, i7 870S.
- Fix: Crystal Well and Haswell-ULT code names added for the Haswell generation.
- Fix: VIA Eden X4 was incorrectly named VIA QuadCore.

- Update: G15 applet will be named 'Core Temp' from now on, without the version number.

- Known issues: Some systems running Windows 10 Anniversary may still have driver load failure.


----------

